# Waiting for Ollie and Bruiser *Updated* pic



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Ollie and Bruiser will be my next two Does to have litters *hates the waiting part!*

Bruiser was bred with her brother (both broken cinnamon - i think thats right) [was advised it's ok to interbreed now and then]

Ollie (dove tan) was bred with my Stud buck (broken black tan) - so i should have some pretty babies.

Hopefully, if i've timed this right, they should both have dropped by this time next week and *should* raise the litters together. My other two does, Lily and Button are raising their litters together. xx

UPDATE: Ollie gave birth through the night to 8 healthy squeaky babies 
Still waiting for bruiser....but if she gets any bigger i swear she'll explode :lol:


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

any pictures?


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

updates?


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

I took this pic today. They are around 2 to 3 days old, and it looks like i have some nice black tans in there (ollie is dove tan) and some brokens with nice markings. The big tummy in the pic is Bruiser, she's looking after them too even though she's ready to drop. Her and Ollie love being together


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

meant to say...theres a total of 8 babies in this litter. xx


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

How can you tell this early if they're tans yet? I thought all babies have lighter stomachs at first. Or do you just know because the parents are tans? And I just love Bruiser's beautiful agouti markings.


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

the mother is Dove tan, and the father is broken black tan. The other 37 babies i have at the moment, were all from the same father, and they all have tan, and 12 of those babies were from another dove tan girl and broken black tan boy, and they have lovely tan stomachs.


----------

